# XM Signs Ludacris



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

XM Signs Ludacris

Roll out! XM Satellite Radio announced that it has signed Grammy winner Chris "Ludacris" Bridges to host a new music show exclusively for XM. 
Called "Disturbing Tha Peace Presents Ludacris' Open Mic," this new show will feature tunes hand-picked by the southern rap star including songs from his personal music collection. Luda's show will also include special guests and interviews with other prominent artists.

"This is the beginning of a great partnership and I really look forward to growing with XM and their millions of subscribers," said Ludacris. "XM Satellite Radio is affording me the opportunity to expose our audience to a wider variety of music and ideas."

The show will debut in January on XM's uncut hip-hop channel RAW (channel 66).

A former radio personality from Atlanta, Ludacris has enjoyed success since his major-label debut in 2000 with his music being embraced by urban media outlets, MTV and pop radio. Beyond his own work as a recording artist, Ludacris is CEO of Disturbing Tha Peace Records, which is home to some of the top-selling artists in hip hop, selling over 15 million records.

In related XM news, the satellite radio company will begin to air NHL games on Oct. 5, the opening day of the 2005-06 season. Games will be carried on XM channels 204-209.

(Source: http://www.skyretailer.com/#Story2 ... Second Story from Top there)


----------

